# Should I believe her?



## dolphfan (Jun 4, 2009)

My wife and have separated and she now lives in another town. I drove there to see her and her ex's car was there. I know my wife is not any early riser. It was 8:00 in the morning. She said she was borrowing it and that neither one of them was there. Her car was broken down. How come it is so hard for her to admit she has been cheating. Months before our separetion I found a reciept for a motel room. She said she got it so she could relax.


----------



## SaxonMan (Apr 1, 2009)

dolphfan said:


> Months before our separetion I found a reciept for a motel room. *She said she got it so she could relax.*


Lol. Not to make light of your situation, but "there's ya sign". :liar:


----------



## LilMamaSlim (May 12, 2009)

I think you might be kidding yourself if you believe those lines...


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

The trick is:

Don't ask the question. You already know the answer. You just don't want to believe it, and I don't blame you.


----------

